# Anyone Added A Ladder To Their Outback?



## ntymidtr (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a 30RLS Sydney Ed. TT and want to put in a ladder for roof access but the dealer says that there is no way to do it. Does anyone have any suggestions that I could use to get on the roof.

I hate unsteady step ladders anyway but if that is the only solution... I guess I'll have to do it.

Thank you,
NTYMIDTR


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

DW got me one of these for Christmas....

Collapsible Ladder

It works well. She got it on sale for $150 I beleive.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Vdub,
Last time out I was helping a couple with a HUGE 5ver set up and he had one of those. I was impressed (not always easily done). That's a nice medium sized compact latter.

drifter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

DW has just informed me that I am wrong -- well, ok, sheeezzzzeee! Apparently she paid $119. Better than I had thought. We have used the ladder all ready and it is a nice piece of equipment.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like a great little gizmo! must have been a great sale. the link in the post has a list price of $279.00







. will just have to keep watching for a better deal!!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Last week I enquired about the same thing on my 30RLS. In the rear, it is identical to the fifth wheel models, so I am a bit confused as to why they did not put one on. I called my dealer, who directed me to Keystone. I called Keystone who told me that a ladder cannot be installed on the rear. No explanation as to why (I guess it isn't blocked in the frame for one), but the way they answered me didn't sound like even they were sure. I'm going to continue to investigate when I have more time.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

vdub said:


> DW has just informed me that I am wrong -- well, ok, sheeezzzzeee! Apparently she paid $119. Better than I had thought. We have used the ladder all ready and it is a nice piece of equipment.
> [snapback]32031[/snapback]​


OK, I've seen that model at Home Depot for about 170. Where did she find it for 120??


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > DW has just informed me that I am wrong -- well, ok, sheeezzzzeee!Â Apparently she paid $119.Â Better than I had thought.Â We have used the ladder all ready and it is a nice piece of equipment.
> ...


OK, I got it at an Ace Hardware day after Thanksgiving Sale for $139 with a $20 rebate. I think the rebate was only good for that weekend, but it was a Nation Wide Promotion. It's so hard to know what to buy for vdub, he's pretty particular, but at that price I didn't care.

mdub (the vdub spousal unit)


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

You're a Gooood mama,

What's a good gift-giving beauty doing with a guy like him?







You belong in Kansas







. JK
















<- he MADE me do it.

drifter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, you got to pay shipping, Drifter!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

vdub's a very lucky man!! Thanks for the info mdub!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT?? SHIPPING? From WA?







Aaahh, forget it. Guess I'll have to buy my own ladder.









drifter


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I knew that. Thats what I was talking about too. Thats why I said I'd have to buy my own ladder. I didn't want to ask how many lbs. she weighs.







That would really get us in trouble.









drifter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL! Somehow I suspect we are both in trouble here....


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

You know, I don't post very often, but I always try to read as much as I can. mostly whenever I am in a bad mood. All of you crack me up! 
It isnt very often that I get through more than 4-5 post without laughing out loud!









sally


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

Back to the ladder issue. I stopped by the shop a few weeks ago and saw a 29RQS being retrofitted with a ladder. They had to disassemble the inside to properly support it but they did it on the customer's request.


----------

